# Cape San Blas Surf Fishing



## doggfish

Coming down to Cape San Blas the first week of July and was wondering where the better places to surf fish are? And what can I expect to catch? Reds and Specks..anything else? Might even try a little shark fishing off the beach. I know I need a break We have been building the Hell outa SuperDuty's at the truck plant.....But now its my time:thumbup: Any and all help is appreciated 

thanx again

Doggfish


----------



## baldona523

Have you been there before? You know the bugs are bad right? I love the Cape, I just wanted you to know to prep for the bugs. But yeah reds, whiting, pompano, etc off the beach. The bay has great fishing for trout, redfish, black drum, triple tail, and flounder.

You know scallop season will be open too right?


----------



## NoMoSurf

You can catch baby sharks by the dozens (literally) at or after dusk. I was fishing the very tip of san blas about a month ago and the schools of spanish mackerel and ladyfish were preposterous! hundred and hundreds of them.

I'll be back down the second week in july. Bringin the BIG rod this time
Que the "Jaws" music....


----------



## doggfish

baldona523 said:


> Have you been there before? You know the bugs are bad right? I love the Cape, I just wanted you to know to prep for the bugs. But yeah reds, whiting, pompano, etc off the beach. The bay has great fishing for trout, redfish, black drum, triple tail, and flounder.
> 
> You know scallop season will be open too right?


never been heard it can be kinda buggy but have read the fishing can be outa this world


----------



## doggfish

NoMoSurf said:


> You can catch baby sharks by the dozens (literally) at or after dusk. I was fishing the very tip of san blas about a month ago and the schools of spanish mackerel and ladyfish were preposterous! hundred and hundreds of them.
> 
> I'll be back down the second week in july. Bringin the BIG rod this time
> Que the "Jaws" music....


what size where the baby sharks?


----------



## baldona523

Yeah just re read my post I didn't mean to sound so negative. But the bugs are bad. But I do really love it down there. No crowds, a half mile of beach all to yourself, beautiful water, white sand, and great fishing. You don't need to fish any different than you would off any other beach. I would recommend doing some wade fishing over the grass flats in the bay, you can probably walk to an access to the bay from your place the peninsula is very thin. 

Check out scalloping man, if you have never done it it is a blast. You'll be done there during the scallop season.


----------



## doggfish

*lol no sweat*

already have three cans of off....are they bad on the beach too? hope i'm not going to a bug den:blink: never have been scalloping or even ate one how do they cook em?


----------



## NoMoSurf

doggfish said:


> what size where the baby sharks?


You can catch from 12"-15" by the dozens with a 2-3 footer thrown in every once in a while. Lots of fun.

as for the bugs, yeah on the beach too. little black no-see-ums and the ever dreaded deer fly. Those hurt like hell. You KNOW when you've been bitten. The off will ward off the no-see-ums, but I think you would have to set yourself on fire to ward off deer flies... Might hurt less too... haha
Really though, spray with off and have a good time.

As for the scallops, We go every year for the past 15 years of so. Never seen but 1. the way i like to eat them though is saute'd in butter in a skillet. OOOHHH MAN they are good stuff!


----------



## doggfish

*i agree with you deer flies hurt like a bitch*

what where you using for shark bait? i am taking three 950ssm penns with 40 lb test one deep wreck rod and a smaller spinning rod for spanish mackerel. got a shit load of gotchas to throw away in the gulf and a bunch of doa shrimp too also my popper corks...any idea how long the leader should be on one of these never have used one...been sitting in my tackle bag for a couple of years...will have to try the scallops......i hear the loggerhead has good food and definitely have to stop at the thirsty goat for a drink and a cigar thanx so much for the info
greg hornback aka doggfish:thumbsup:


----------



## SHunter

The old campsite is gone but some years ago I camped in September at Cape San Blas and the deer flies drove me nuts. We tried Off and finally went and found some nasty Deet. I don't like to use that stuff but I was suffering. They would chase you into the tent and out into the water. I agree with the other posts that it is a great place. Hopefully the flies will not be as bad as when I was there.


----------



## doggfish

i hope you are right biting bugs:thumbsup: make a bad day


----------



## NoMoSurf

Yeah, deer flies are usually later in summer.
For the baby sharks, I use light spinning tackle with 15-20lb braid and a typical dropper/gulf rig with 2oz pyramid on bottom. Use 1/0 or 2/0 hooks. The sharks mouths are so small that they cant get the whole hook in their mouth, so no steel leader is needed. Of course, you will hook a 2-3ft'er ever now and then and he might cut you off, but not usually with circle hooks. On those 2-3 ft'ers, remember to handle them upside down. They will be more docile that way. Usually not move at all, but occasionally they will. BE CAREFUL! If he is right side up, he WILL be moving around and try to bite you. As for bait, in the surf, i use cut up squid. It is harder for the pinfish to steal. I'm allergic to shrimp, so never tried it. Cut bail works well, but is often stolen.
As for the popping corks, 18" to 3ft on your leaders. you just have to expirament with it. i've never been very sucessful with them there.


----------



## baldona523

Eat at the Raw Bar at Indian pass, it'll be 15 minutes or so from you depending on where you are on the Cape. They have the best baked oysters I've ever had, simply phenomenal. The place looks like a shack and if you drive by in the day you can barely tell they are still in business but it gets hoppin at night. Something like 25% of the oysters in the US come from Appalachicola Bay so check out some of the oyster bars in Appalachicola and the Raw Bar. I have never eaten on the Cape. Ed Teaches on St George is my second fav place over there but a lot of good places.

3 types of nasty bugs depending on conditions: mosquitos, No see ums, and huge deer flies. I'd bring twice as much bug spray as what you think you'll need. There is a Half Hitch Tackle and another bigger, nicer tackle store in Port St Joe may want to stop in there to pick up the bug spray they recommend. Sometimes they are not bad at all especially if there is a south wind, but other times they are miserable. They are the worst closest to the state park because the park has a lot of swampy areas. They are certainly manageable. Even though the bugs suck I'm jealous of you and looking forward to going down there in July for scallops.

The fishing rods you have should be great, and if you use fresh shrimp, sand fleas, or cut bait you should have plenty of action. As said, you'll want to fish just the same as you would of the beach in Destin or Pcola.


----------



## doggfish

*thx for the reply*

thx for the info cant wait to get in some surf rod time some great food and a bunch of Mojito drinks life is good thanx again

doggfish


----------

